# New 26rs From Lakeshore Rv



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

Hello everyone!

I've been lurking for a while now and have found a wealth of information from everyone here. This group has made the RV Search much easier than I had originally feared.

We just ordered an '06 26RS from Lakeshore RV. They have some great prices that we found on Ebay and Marci has been awesome to deal with. I really wouldn't have found them or have been confident about the "sight unseen" purchase had I not found this group.

The 26RS Havana interior is still in the factory and is scheduled to be completed on 3/23.

I mainly just wanted to say 'hi', "thanks for the help', and that I'll be around with tons of questions.

Mike


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome, FridayYet?, so glad to have you join us. You can't go wrong with an Outback nor with paying attention to these folks. Wisdom abounds here! Enjoy and post often!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

FridayYet?.

Welcome to the site and congratulation of the new Outback selection. sunny Keep us posted and let us know when it comes in.







Happy Camping


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, FridayYet?!* action

I'm glad we could be of help! Lakeshore has a pretty good reputation around here, and I'm sure you will be very pleased with your new toy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to have a great time with it!

Please feel free to ask all the questions you'd like. We were all newbies at some point (except Vern...as the founder, he was exempt from Newbie status)


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback!!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

fridayyet








*congrats on the new 26rs*









and welcome to the forum action

darrel


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congrats and welcome aboard. You'll be very happy with the Outback.

Scott


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the purchase and welcome to Outbackers. The end of March is a great time to take delivery, weather should be good for camping. Make your reservations early.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, is it Fridayyet?

I can't count the many times I've heard your name mentioned.









Congrats on your new Outback!









Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Mike,

Welcome -

Post often and enjoy......


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome FridayYet? to the Outback Family
and congrats on the 26RS and enjoy
Just wondered if you saw the Luray Va. Rally?

Don action


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback and welcome to the Outbackers!!!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, FridayYet?!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

action FridayYet?, Welcome to Outbackers.com!!! action


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to our little?? slice of the internet!!

Congrats on making the decision to go with an Outback....you won't regret it!!!

Steve


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey there FridayYet? We are so glad you will be joining us! action My DH and I just got our first Outback also! You will find that the folks on this site are very unselfish and will help you with any questions you will undoubtedly have! If you're like us, you can't wait to take off! The new Havana color scheme is really nice and unique







. Well-worth the wait, I'm sure! On behalf of me and my DH, we wish you all the happiness and fond memories that camping will bring you!


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for the Great Welcome. DW, kids and I look forward to seeing everyone on the campsites of the continent real soon.

We hope to make the Luray Rally and break in the new Outback right. We need to finalize our pickup dates and make reservations.

Again, thanks for everyone here.

Mike


----------

